

Linux.fm – Broadcasting the Linux kernel, one source file at a time - dalek2point3
http://www.linux.fm/

======
tomservo6502
If someone only hacked on this to automagically add sweet drum and bass riffs
this could be the geek's answer to rap music. I am half joking, half serious.

~~~
clubhi
I much prefer the vintage sound of raw source code.

~~~
mdpane
Definitely. It'd be cool if someone could get the text-to-speech synthesizer
to follow a single BPM and time signature. Then throw some drum loops and
ambient sounds over that that would switch up every file.

------
tonymillion
This only makes sense if they were to "broadcast" it using Frequency-shift
keying (the kind used in your 2400baud modem).

So should the zombie apocalypse come we can actually reconstruct the Linux
kernel. Cos you know, thats important and stuff.

------
frik
Reminds me of the ending of _Antitrust_ (2001 movie), though they broadcasted
the full source code in _video_ :

* Video snip: [http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MtZEstimrfA](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MtZEstimrfA) (3:16)

* IMDb: [http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0218817/](http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0218817/) (6.1 stars)

* the _triva_ section mentions _Miguel de Icaza_ (creator of GNOME, Mono) [http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0218817/trivia](http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0218817/trivia) and one can see various real source code and Linux desktop and command line in the movie

------
tomphoolery
I imagine this is what Commander Data would listen to when he has to take the
subway.

~~~
aetherspawn
At 2,450,000 wpm.

------
userbinator
I found it a little amusing that a text-to-speech engine managed to pronounce
"asm" the same way I do.

------
angersock
By contrast, doing something similar with the NT kernel would probably end up
something like _Videodrome_.

